# Help in Texas



## annmarie (Sep 19, 2008)

Do any of ya'll know any mission groups that I could get involved in to help with the disaster relief in Texas? Or any mission groups that are good to get involved with in general?


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 19, 2008)

Ann Marie,

The PCA's Mission to North America has a disaster relief team on teh ground. There is a website where you can register to volunteer:

disasterreport


----------

